

I want to learn about growth hacking - jamesbrewr

I want to learn about "growth hacking". I like the idea of studying analytics and making a plan of attack focused on converting one-time users to active community members and growth hacking seems to fit that bill.<p>Where can I learn more about this field? What blogs, books, etc do you recommend? Where can I find sample data for things like Google Analytics and Mixpanel?<p>Also, is there a less buzz-wordy term for what I am interested in?
======
orangethirty
_I like the idea of studying analytics and making a plan of attack focused on
converting one-time users to active community members and growth hacking seems
to fit that bill._

That is not growth hacking. GH is socially engineering a positive response
from a given marketplace. It focuses on getting conversion rates from the
average 10% to the tipping point of 15-18%. GH is not for the faint of heart
because it requires you to develop systems that are not very socially
acceptable. Not immoral, or illegal though.

How do you learn GH?

It requires a lot of time, money, and _guts_. Plus testing. And lots of it. Is
there way straightforward way of learning it? Not really. It does require that
you study a lot of different subjects and master each of them. Negotiations,
sales, copywriting, closes, pitches, writing, body language, inflection,
general psychology, behavioural psychology, deception, the art of war, and a
lot more.

You can, however, learn how to create marketing campaigns that proof to be
profitable and might look like a "hack". That is the easy part. The hard part
is making sure that the growth stays. Few can manage that, and nobody is
telling.

------
ch00ey
I would highly suggest following this quora board:

<https://www.quora.com/Growth-Hacking>

and then read this blog post by Andrew Chen on becoming a growth hacker:

[http://andrewchen.co/2012/05/11/how-do-i-learn-to-be-a-
growt...](http://andrewchen.co/2012/05/11/how-do-i-learn-to-be-a-growth-
hacker-work-for-one-of-the-guys/)

~~~
jamesbrewr
I have to head off to work soon, but I have bookmarked those pages and I will
be sure to read them later. Thanks :)

------
tectonic
Where are you located? There's a Growth Hacking meetup in SF that's good.

<http://www.meetup.com/SF-Growth-Hackers/>

~~~
jamesbrewr
I am in Jacksonville, FL right now, but I will be moving to SF towards the end
of June.

------
revhacker
I would join the Growth Hacker Hub on LinkedIn...

